# Lounge > Food and Dining >  Non-stick pan really isn't. Shit sticks all the time.

## ExtraSlow

So, for my daily cooking, I prefer to use a non-stick pan. 

So, a couple of boxing days ago, I bought myself two very nice looking Henkels Non-stick frying pans. I am pretty sure these are the "VistaClad" line, although that's not written on them anywhere, and I don't have any of the packaging. They are heavy and feel really well made. I am careful using these, and don't use metal utensils, and only "non-stick safe" scrubbing sponges. Never been put in the dishwasher. 

Now, the problem is that stuff DOES stick to them. the problem was apparently right away, although it seems to be getting worse. Frying eggs, chicken or pork, I'm 100% guaranteed to have the food stick to the pan. Worst of all, they are really hard to clean. This doesn't make sense to me. There are little bits of black stuff that seem to have embedded in the "pores" of the surface. no amount of scrubbing will take them off. 

Looks like this: 
» Click image for larger version

I've started using more oil or butter in my cooking, but that seems like a poor solution, and it has only reduced the problem, not eliminated it. 

I've had cheap pans that were extremely non-stick and easy to clean, although I find that the cheaper wal-mart type don't last more than a few years. 

Thoughts?

----------


## jwslam

Do you season them ever? (no clue about these 'ceramic' ones you have.

Lots of good reviews on Heritage "The Rock" pans for your next one.

----------


## revelations

I mostly gave up on these pans UNLESS i am doing something low temperature like crepes (which dont stick). 

Otherwise, its stainless steel all the way. 

That and less heated plastic gases has to be better overall.

----------


## Neil4Speed

I've never had any problems with my T-Fal Non-Sticks (Canadian Tire special). I have one that I have used for the past two years and only recently I've been having issues with sticking, I just use a quick spray of avocado oil and its all good  :Smilie:

----------


## sputnik

Those ceramic non-stick pans are garbage. 

My wife bought one and it was only a matter of weeks before we tossed it.

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by Neil4Speed_ 
> *I've never had any problems with my T-Fal Non-Sticks (Canadian Tire special). I have one that I have used for the past two years and only recently I've been having issues with sticking, I just use a quick spray of avocado oil and its all good *



These are the only ones that ever seem to work for me too.  :thumbs up:

----------


## killramos

Man the old school style black Teflons are where its at for real non stick. The only thing that actually works.

That being said. Use more oil i guess. At least oil tastes good lol.

I got a set of the lagostina ravenas as a wedding present which are this style and I love them.

I still have my old T fal on a top shelf just in case. Canadian tire special as well lol.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

All my non-sticks are tfal, no issues whatsoever with food sticking.

----------


## theken

Go to a cast iron and you'll never regret it. Just take care of it

----------


## dirtsniffer

I use the generic Williams Sonoma brand no stick pans for things like eggs
SS or cast iron for everything else. Sorry OP, I'm not very helpful.

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## carson blocks

I've got a few of the T-Fal pans from Canadian Tire (they're always on sale for 50-75% off, so don't buy at full price). I can't cook worth a shit and have destroyed all my other non-stick cookware (sometimes on the first try), but the T-Fals are holding up for 2 years of abuse now and still look new. Look for the ones with the really thick base and the temperature dot.

----------


## SportEL

I have the exact same Henckels Stainless Steel pan with the Ceramic coating. It is awful now. I've only had it a few months, but it sticks so bad. What a waste of money. I thought I'd pay good money for a nice pan but it began sticking after a few uses. Maybe ceramic coatings aren't that great for non-stick? I got this pan because Teflon coating will eventualy peel off and also releases PFOA which has long-term health concerns.

----------


## suntan

The ceramic pans are shit. Total scam.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> *
> Lots of good reviews on Heritage &quot;The Rock&quot; pans for your next one.*



We have had a couple of those ones for ages, they are great and pretty darn cheap at CT.

----------


## Shax

I used to go through a couple non-sticks a year until I switched to pans with Dupont (Chemours) Teflon Professional coatings on them. One of my chef friends recommended the line to me after I told her about burning through non sticks. 

I have no idea how they did it but that stuff is pure magic. By far the best coating I have ever used. Still going strong after 3 years and dishwasher only usage. I have also tried the Teflon Platinum Plus coating and found it to be good but not as long lived (died after 2 years). 

Hunting around for pans with these coatings is tough, Ikea does carry a relatively cheap line with them though! I know TFal has a couple offerings with the coating as well.

----------


## Amysicle

.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

My All-Clads have lasted the longest with my pans still working really well after almost 3 years. Le Creuset is pretty good as well. 

The rest of the brands that I have used were crappy and things start sticking to them in under a year.

----------


## FixedGear

> _Originally posted by Neil4Speed_ 
> *I've never had any problems with my T-Fal Non-Sticks (Canadian Tire special). I have one that I have used for the past two years and only recently I've been having issues with sticking, I just use a quick spray of avocado oil and its all good *



The T-FAL Professional has been highest rated in several non-stick comparisons on America's Test Kitchen (yea I watched almost a whole season on Netflux haha)

----------


## '93 SR-V

I have that exact pan and the exact same problem... The thing was great for the first bit and then quickly went to shit. As mentioned above you need to be careful with your oil selection....something I only figured out after i started trying to figure out why the pan was sucking. I used it to sear short ribs once. The combination of crap oil and high heat super f'd it. It's dissaponting because it wasn't cheap.

I've gone back to my stainless steel pans mostly. Frankly the stainless is easier to clean, at least I can just give it hell when the food sticks vs trying to baby the finish while still trying to remove stuck on food. I just keep a run of the mill Teflon pan for eggs and the like. I'm better off replacing a $20ish pan every few years vs a $100+ pan just as often!

----------


## black300

T-FAL ones have been working great for me as well.

Canadian Tire special lol

----------


## sputnik

> _Originally posted by theken_ 
> *Go to a cast iron and you'll never regret it. Just take care of it*



Unless you have a Ceran/glass non-induction stove. Then you will destroy your stove top.

----------


## Seth1968

For those concerned about toxins being released from the Teflon pans:

1) Seriously?

2) Don't tell the NDP

EDIT: 1) There's still some bridges for sale.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

I too have the $9.99 Canadian Tire T-Fal pans and they are great. Best omelet pan I've ever used, and after a couple years now it still looks as-new and nothing ever sticks to it. I can wash it with pressured water from my tap and everything just slides off. If it ever starts wearing out, I'll just go get a new one.

Hopefully I'm not burning any poison into my food though...

----------


## carson blocks

> _Originally posted by sputnik_ 
> * 
> 
> Unless you have a Ceran/glass non-induction stove. Then you will destroy your stove top.*



I didn't know this. What is the problem with glass cooktops and cast iron?

----------


## suntan

WS has cookware on sale for 45% off today. Mention that you got the email for an additional 20% off.

The WS house brand is very good. AC is always the best of course.

Get Staub if you're feeling baller.

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by carson blocks_ 
> * I didn't know this. What is the problem with glass cooktops and cast iron?*



Scratches to hell. Also if you put it down too hard...

----------


## dirtsniffer

enamelled cast iron for the win.

----------


## sputnik

> _Originally posted by dirtsniffer_ 
> *enamelled cast iron for the win.*



Who makes enameled cast iron pans?

----------


## Amysicle

.

----------


## tenth

I just did a ton of research on pans, replacing ours at Christmas. 

*Non-stick* - Pick-up the cheap t-fal's and replace them every 1-3 years. Calphalon at Williams Sonoma/Bed Bath and Beyond/Crate and Barrel is well reviewed and was recommended to me by a chef. Anolon Nouvelle Copper at Canadian Tire is another well-reviewed option.

*Cast Iron* - If you're okay doing some maintenance to season them, Lodge is the way to go, and crazy cheap. For lower maintenance, and slightly lower performing in regards to stick, the Le-Creuset enameled cast iron seems to be the way to go.

*Stainless* - All-clad.

Through a series of sales and promotions, I picked-up All-clad stainless and Staub enameled cast-iron pans from shop.ca. It seems like both should be for life purchases. Picked up cheap non-stick pans for eggs, but we're trying to move away from them as much as possible, given they're short-lifed and disposable.

----------


## chathamf

We have switched to all cast iron. Not the enameled kind just regular old fashion cast. It's cheap and will last us forever. It takes a little bit of maintenance, but I don't mind it at all. Love them. I do still have a T-Fal pan for eggs, but pretty much everything else we use the cast. Even have a large pizza pan. 

It's nice knowing that we will literally never have to buy pans again, and that when we are old and grey we will have the same stuff we were cooking with when we were young. Well..when we are old and grey I guess we will have to pass it on to the kids because the shits heavy as hell - the wife will not be lifting that in her 60s. Haha.

----------


## Xtrema

> _Originally posted by Seth1968_ 
> *For those concerned about toxins being released from the Teflon pans:
> 
> 1) Seriously?
> 
> 2) Don't tell the NDP
> 
> EDIT: 1) There's still some bridges for sale.*



I don't worry about the chemical being released.

I am more worried about wear and tear and coating flakes off. I usually go thru one whenever there is sign of scratches. Usually that's about 4-6 month of use.

I use little to no oil cooking, so that may be why I tend to get more scratches.

Yeah, Canadian Tire as well, usually load up 3-4 whenever they have 70% off.

----------


## theken

I do my eggs in my cast, i just spray a little cooking spray down and low low heat them, I like mine sunny side, with no crispy bottom so this way works perfect for me

----------


## flipstah

Make your own and season a cast iron pan/wok.

----------


## WhippWhapp

All clad stainless- bring pan to right temp(a bead of water should dance around the pan), add oil, then food... food doesn't stick.

People make the mistake of having the pan too cold or hot or adding food to hot oil.

Hot pan/cold oil= no stick.  :dunno:

----------


## ZenOps

Yup, $9.99 T-fals for me too. I also buy the supercheap fiberglass furnace filters.

Every year or so the pans get chucked, every month in the winter the furnace filters get chucked.

Sometime you spend extra money to get good quality, pans and furnace filters are better on the disposeable/recycleable side imo.

----------


## msommers

Got a 12" Lodge skillet for Christmas. Says it's ready to go from the factory (ie: pre seasoned) but after using it a couple times now I have my doubts how good it is. Definitely needs more bacon cooked on it first  :Big Grin:

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Got a 12&quot; Lodge skillet for Christmas. Says it's ready to go from the factory (ie: pre seasoned) but after using it a couple times now I have my doubts how good it is. Definitely needs more bacon cooked on it first *



season it right away, although be ready for your kitchen to smell metal for a while

bought a 10" Lodge skillet as well over the Xmas holidays w/ lid for $60 on amazon, tried cooking an egg but it stuck on the pan so I immediately seasoned it afterwards, vegetable oil all over and in the oven for 1 hour at 350F.
my boss suggested using peanut oil so I might give that a try the next re-season. 

Cooked me a steak few days ago and one of the best I've had
IMG_5532 by Earl Dieta, on Flickr

Staying on topic, I bought this lagostina non-stick skillet back in march at the bay and have had good luck with food not sticking in it.
http://www.thebay.com/webapp/wcs/sto...53-0401-30--24
little bit of olive oil and then eggs sunny side up.
I also don't use soap to clean it very often either, just wipe it with paper tower and a little bit of water.

----------


## msommers

Good call, Earl. Have you cooked any eggs since?

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Good call, Earl. Have you cooked any eggs since?*



haven't yet as I prefer using my lagostina pan for it since the lodge takes forever to heat up  :ROFL!:  
but after seasoning my lodge skillet, it definitely looks and feel more coated than out of the box, might give it a try this weekend along some bacon and will let you know.

----------


## Royle9

Best Pan I've found - Nothing sticks

Heritage The Rock Non-Stick Frypan, 12-in

Picked it up at C-Tire around xmas, its my go to for everything now.

----------


## suntan

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Got a 12&quot; Lodge skillet for Christmas. Says it's ready to go from the factory (ie: pre seasoned) but after using it a couple times now I have my doubts how good it is. Definitely needs more bacon cooked on it first *



 They say they're preseasoned but according to Cooks' Illustrated they find it's not enough seasoning, so they recommend you season it yourself too.

----------


## Seth1968

> _Originally posted by Xtrema_ 
> * I usually go thru one whenever there is sign of scratches. Usually that's about 4-6 month of use.
> 
> I use little to no oil cooking, so that may be why I tend to get more scratches.*



Scratches?

So I guess a compliment to the thread would be the type of utensils used on various pans.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Prefer wood or bamboo utensils for all types of pans. Can't stand silicone, just feels weird. Have metal and plastic spatulas, but don't need them often.

----------


## Seth1968

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Prefer wood or bamboo utensils for all types of pans.*



Any concern of bacterial absorption and cross contamination?

----------


## sputnik

> _Originally posted by Royle9_ 
> *Best Pan I've found - Nothing sticks
> 
> Heritage The Rock Non-Stick Frypan, 12-in
> 
> Picked it up at C-Tire around xmas, its my go to for everything now.*



I have heard that they start to get sticky after about 6 months of use.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by sputnik_ 
> * 
> 
> I have heard that they start to get sticky after about 6 months of use.*



We've had ours for at least 2 years, used basically every day, no complaints about food sticking.

----------


## cdnsir

My biggest gripe about non-sticks is not food sticking it's warping. From thin T-Fals to thick Calphalons, the base keeps bending so it can't sit flat.

And I'm only using it for eggs, I use stainless 98% of the time and they are still as good as new.

Might be best to buy the cheapest non-sticks and toss as needed.

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by suntan_ 
> * They say they're preseasoned but according to Cooks' Illustrated they find it's not enough seasoning, so they recommend you season it yourself too.*



Given taemo's experience as well, that sounds good. 

I wonder if just using it more often or doing a couple rounds of vegetable oil + baking would expedite the process.

This might be a stupid question regarding cast iron but I'll ask anyways since I'm curious lol.....

Once a cast iron skillet gets seasoned really well, do I need to keep adding oil/butter while cooking? Or does it ever reach a point where it's no longer required?

----------


## redsrt4

Saladmaster ftw

----------


## suntan

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> * 
> 
> Given taemo's experience as well, that sounds good. 
> 
> I wonder if just using it more often or doing a couple rounds of vegetable oil + baking would expedite the process.
> 
> This might be a stupid question regarding cast iron but I'll ask anyways since I'm curious lol.....
> 
> Once a cast iron skillet gets seasoned really well, do I need to keep adding oil/butter while cooking? Or does it ever reach a point where it's no longer required?*



With this method you may not need oil to fry eggs on it.

From Cooks Illustrated:




> We'd seasoned our cast iron the same way for years. But when we heard about a new method that creates a slick surface so indestructible that touch-ups are almost never necessary, we were intrigued.
> 
> For years weve seasoned cast-iron cookware in the test kitchen by placing it over medium heat and wiping out the pan with coats of vegetable oil until its surface turns dark and shiny. When a pan starts to look patchy, we simply repeat the process. But when we heard about a new method that creates a slick surface so indestructible that touch-ups are almost never necessary, we were intrigued. Developed by blogger Sheryl Canter, the approach calls for treating the pan with multiple coats of flaxseed oil between hour-long stints in the oven.
> 
> We carried out Canters approach on new, unseasoned cast-iron skillets and compared them with pans treated with vegetable oiland the results amazed us. The flaxseed oil so effectively bonded to the skillets, forming a sheer, stick-resistant veneer, that even a run through our commercial dishwasher with a squirt of degreaser left them totally unscathed. But the vegetable oil-treated skillets showed rusty spots and patchiness when they emerged from the dishwasher, requiring reseasoning before use.
> 
> Why did the new treatment work so well? Flaxseed oil is the food-grade equivalent of linseed oil, used by artists to give their paintings a hard, polished finish, and it boasts six times the amount of omega-3 fatty acids as vegetable oil. Over prolonged exposure to high heat, these fatty acids combine to form a strong, solid matrix that polymerizes to the pans surface.
> 
> Although lengthy, seasoning with flaxseed oil is a mainly hands-off undertaking. We highly recommend the treatment:
> ...

----------


## schurchill39

> _Originally posted by WhippWhapp_ 
> *All clad stainless- bring pan to right temp(a bead of water should dance around the pan), add oil, then food... food doesn't stick.
> 
> People make the mistake of having the pan too cold or hot or adding food to hot oil.
> 
> Hot pan/cold oil= no stick. *



Holy shit, this was a game changer. I have a stainless clad Lagostina frying pan that wasn't exactly cheap but I assumed it was a piece of shit because food ALWAYS stuck to it. Turns out I was using it wrong. I tried this method tonight for eggs and although it was a little smokey (I used butter instead of oil) it worked perfectly. 

Thanks!

----------


## WhippWhapp

> _Originally posted by schurchill39_ 
> * 
> 
> Holy shit, this was a game changer. I have a stainless clad Lagostina frying pan that wasn't exactly cheap but I assumed it was a piece of shit because food ALWAYS stuck to it. Turns out I was using it wrong. I tried this method tonight for eggs and although it was a little smokey (I used butter instead of oil) it worked perfectly. 
> 
> Thanks!*



You are welcome!

One other thing to watch for is not to add too much food at once, you'll take heat out of the pan and drop it enough that food will start sticking.

----------


## dj_rice

Currently using the Green Pan Non-Stick I got from Costco. Shit's legit

----------


## gwill

Pretty random to see this thread today as i saw an infomercial tonight for a frying pan that wont stick. They show them using utensils and a mixer in the pan itself with a money back guarantee.

It actually had me wanting to order one.

https://www.gothamsteel.com/

----------


## Xtrema

> _Originally posted by Seth1968_ 
> * 
> 
> Scratches?
> 
> So I guess a compliment to the thread would be the type of utensils used on various pans.*



Bamboo and plastic both scratches over time. Especially you do stir fry. So it's just cheaper to change it out. 

Wood look horrible after a month or two.

This is my work horse since I stir fry a lot:
http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/kitche...ontent=Default

Only $22 when it goes on sale. I loaded up 3-4 every time it does and last me about 1 to 1.5 years. Unfortunately, exchange warranty doesn't cover fine hair scratches.

----------


## wintonyk

does no one use a wok to fry things? i have mine well seasoned and never have anything stick. a straight up carbon steel wok, just have to make sure you wash(no soap) and dry immediately after (prevent rust) and its perfect.

----------


## RealJimmyJames

Wok no work for pork chops or over easy eggs mang.

----------


## whiskas

Watch this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwJKDD6E7M0

TLDR:

Non-stick coatings do not last forever, all pans at some point will need to be replaced.

AllClad brand if you're willing to pay more and are OK with using their lifetime warranty to replace.

TFAL Professional if you're on a budget and don't mind buying another pan a few years later.

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> *Do you season them ever? (no clue about these 'ceramic' ones you have.
> 
> Lots of good reviews on Heritage &quot;The Rock&quot; pans for your next one.*



+1. Gf picked up this set on sale at CT for like 300$ off and love them

----------


## Tezzating

I've been using Starfrit Rock cookware for a few years now, works well and the coating stands up well to continual use. Just make sure you dont "cook dry" with it and you'll get years of service from them.
If you want to cook dry get some raw cast iron units, season them properly and away you go.

----------


## Strider

Anyone use carbon steel pans like these?
http://www.costco.ca/CatalogSearch?s...eyword=debuyer

My Ecopan and Greenpan lasted less than 6 months before food started sticking to them. Messed up my omelette this morning  :Frown: 

I want to be able to make a proper french omelette and not sure if the carbon steel pan will be appropriate - even Pepin uses a non-stick.


My Berndes non-stick pan from Homesense has lasted me years (not daily use though). Would recommend the brand for those seeking a teflon non-stick pan.

----------


## WhippWhapp

> My Ecopan and Greenpan lasted less than 6 months before food started sticking to them. Messed up my omelette this morning [/B]



Cookware is a tool like any other- use it incorrectly and you get subpar results, see my earlier post.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by WhippWhapp_ 
> *Cookware is a tool like any other- use it incorrectly and you get subpar results, see my earlier post.*



Saw your post, which is what inspired me to try an omelette on my ecopan again. I should clarify by saying that I can cook things like fried eggs and most proteins without sticking if I heat the pan sufficiently, use enough oil, and wait until it's cooked before flipping - same principles as if I were using a stainless steel pan.

But if I stir the eggs as in the video (necessary to prevent large curds), it starts to stick horribly - I'm guessing it displaces the oil and exposes egg to a now cooled portion of the pan.

Also sauces (added after proteins and veggies are almost fully cooked) stick terribly in my greenpan wok with stir frys - not sure how I would use the "hot wok, cold oil" principle to mitigate that.

Neither of the above would stick when the pans were new - really no point in having non-stick if it's as finicky using stainless.

----------


## WhippWhapp

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> 
> Saw your post, which is what inspired me to try an omelette on my ecopan again. I should clarify by saying that I can cook things like fried eggs and most proteins without sticking if I heat the pan sufficiently, use enough oil, and wait until it's cooked before flipping - same principles as if I were using a stainless steel pan.
> 
> But if I stir the eggs as in the video (necessary to prevent large curds), it starts to stick horribly - I'm guessing it displaces the oil and exposes egg to a now cooled portion of the pan.
> 
> Also sauces (added after proteins and veggies are almost fully cooked) stick terribly in my greenpan wok with stir frys - not sure how I would use the &quot;hot wok, cold oil&quot; principle to mitigate that.
> 
> Neither of the above would stick when the pans were new - really no point in having non-stick if it's as finicky using stainless.*



Without seeing you cook, my guess would be that you are losing too much heat out of the pan after adding ingredients.

Another reason heavy all clad and cast iron are great is that they don't lose as much heat as cheap, single ply aluminum pans.

----------


## firebane

One of the best sets I've ever used for non-stick is a set of Starfrit pans I picked up on Superstore like 4 years ago. They may not be high quality but they cook well and shit don't stick.

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by firebane_ 
> *One of the best sets I've ever used for non-stick is a set of Starfrit pans I picked up on Superstore like 4 years ago. They may not be high quality but they cook well and shit don't stick.*



Starfrit is the manufacturer of "The Rock" as I mentioned and has been reviewed well as per other beyonders above.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

If you use as much butter as that guy in the video I imagine any pan becomes non-stick haha.

Seriously though I was looking at the Eco Pans from Costco, seemed good but not everyone likes them here.

----------


## SportEL

I thought some of you ballers would own a Gastrolux pan. I heard these are the best non-stick pans, but really pricey. Starting at $200 per pan.

--->http://www.gastrolux-cookware.com/

----------


## R154

Le creuset is what I use. 11" variant.

----------


## Neil4Speed

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> *
> I want to be able to make a proper french omelette and not sure if the carbon steel pan will be appropriate - even Pepin uses a non-stick.
> 
> 
> My Berndes non-stick pan from Homesense has lasted me years (not daily use though). Would recommend the brand for those seeking a teflon non-stick pan.*



Thanks for posting this, I never knew the difference between the two, just tried making a french omelette, and even though it didn't look like Pepins exactly, the "movement" of the egg around the pan was just as good. I used a little less butter than him though and gave a 1 second spray with avocado oil to evenly coat the pan.

This is on my two year old well used T-Fal Canadian Tire Special Non-Stick.

Now I'm hooked on Pepin videos on youtube haha.

----------


## speedog

Well, about a week ago I decided to use one of two stainless steel pans we have had hidden away in the kitchen for probably 10 years now. We never used them because we had other pans in use and figured these would stick like crazy

Never the less, I threw in a little butter and fried up an egg and no sticking at all, so amazed and now they're my go to pans. No Teflon, no seasoning, just plain old stainless steel - who'd have thunk that?

----------


## 98brg2d

OPs pan looks to be ceramic, variously called "eco" or "green" by different manufacturers. It is claimed to be stronger than Teflon and more environmentally friendly. What some manufacturers do not tell you is that most of these ceramic coatings are damaged by spray oils (like Pam) which are very commonly used with non-stick. I personally only use spray oils for the convenience, with pans. Boiling water for pasta I use regular oil.

I have wrecked my parent's Paderno eco pan using spray oil and also by not following some stupid cooking procedure that does not work well at our altitude. I have also seen it scratch while using the Paderno flipper that is recommended for use with this type of pan and while using the Paderno scrubber that is recommended.

My conclusion is that for me, ceramic is the worst option for a pan (coated or non-coated) especially when you consider that ceramic pans often cost 3 or 4 times more than regular Teflon coated pans. Basically, I think they are garbage.

----------


## Strider

Picked up a set of 2 Heritage The Rock Plus pans from Costco for $50. Seems to work great so far and I get the benefit of Costco's return policy if they start to fail prematurely.

----------


## Disoblige

I purchased a Heritage Rock Pan, but what pisses me off is the packaging specifically says do not use on high heat, only on medium. What a way to protect themselves lol... Who the hell only uses a pan on medium heat?




> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> *.. and I get the benefit of Costco's return policy if they start to fail prematurely.*



Good call on buying from Costco.

----------


## WhippWhapp

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *I purchased a Heritage Rock Pan, but what pisses me off is the packaging specifically says do not use on high heat, only on medium. What a way to protect themselves lol... Who the hell only uses a pan on medium heat?
> 
> 
> Good call on buying from Costco.*



A good pan will almost never require high heat...

----------


## SportEL

For the Heritage Rock, Do you guys use the Ceramic "White" version or Regular "Black" version?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *I purchased a Heritage Rock Pan, but what pisses me off is the packaging specifically says do not use on high heat, only on medium. What a way to protect themselves lol... Who the hell only uses a pan on medium heat?
> 
> 
> Good call on buying from Costco.*



It's true. Good pans don't require high heat. One exception is my carbon steel wok. That style of cooking requires high heat and the steel doesn't hold enough heat.

----------


## googe

> _Originally posted by Seth1968_ 
> *For those concerned about toxins being released from the Teflon pans:
> 
> 1) Seriously?
> 
> 2) Don't tell the NDP
> 
> EDIT: 1) There's still some bridges for sale.*




Beyond's resident doctor and scientist  :ROFL!: 

The toxins they release do kill birds easily. Most bird owners are quite aware of this. The fumes only are only emitted above normal cooking temperatures, but it doesn't take much to hit those if you leave the pan on the stove.

It gets a little interesting when you think about how birds were used as canaries in mines, because if there were toxic gases, the human has advanced warning to get out of there when the bird dies first  :Wink:

----------


## msommers

In Pepin's video, wouldn't using a fork like that scratch the shit out of your pan and gouge any non-stick coating off in no time?

----------


## suntan

> _Originally posted by googe_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Beyond's resident doctor and scientist 
> 
> The toxins they release do kill birds easily. Most bird owners are quite aware of this. The fumes only are only emitted above normal cooking temperatures, but it doesn't take much to hit those if you leave the pan on the stove.
> 
> It gets a little interesting when you think about how birds were used as canaries in mines, because if there were toxic gases, the human has advanced warning to get out of there when the bird dies first *



 If you feed dogs grapes, they can die.

----------


## Neil4Speed

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *In Pepin's video, wouldn't using a fork like that scratch the shit out of your pan and gouge any non-stick coating off in no time?*



I thought the same, so I decided to use a silicone spatula.

Also... I totally f'ed my T-Fal pan, left it to preheat and started surfing on the computer and totally forgot until the fire alarm went off...

It was a good 2 year run, can someone PM me if you see the Canadian tire deal again?  :ROFL!:

----------


## jwslam

Found Starfrit The Rock pans 9" and 11" combos on clearance at Walmart $20 (northland)
(I think only the ceramic ones though. Which are induction capable)

----------


## SportEL

Costco sells The Rock Plus. Any difference between that and the Regular Rock that Canadian Tire sells?

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by SportEL_ 
> *Costco sells The Rock Plus. Any difference between that and the Regular Rock that Canadian Tire sells?*



I've read that it's thicker and should thus resist warping and hold heat better, but haven't actually compared them myself. But Costco's return policy sealed the deal for me

----------


## nonofyobiz

> _Originally posted by theken_ 
> *Go to a cast iron and you'll never regret it. Just take care of it*



+1 for cast Iron. our 2 main cooking pans are cast. Once seasoned we have no trouble with sticking food. it's important your oil or whatever is hot enough to start with.

We also have one of those Marble pans, ours is almost like a wok style but not quite. just like a deep fry pan. We got that from TnT supermarket in Pacific Place across from marlborough mall. I highly recommend this pan as well

----------


## nonofyobiz

> _Originally posted by WhippWhapp_ 
> *All clad stainless- bring pan to right temp(a bead of water should dance around the pan), add oil, then food... food doesn't stick.
> 
> People make the mistake of having the pan too cold or hot or adding food to hot oil.
> 
> Hot pan/cold oil= no stick. *



I did not know this, this is a life hack. I always heated the oil with the pan.

----------


## msommers

Yeah I'm interested in trying that now. I thought the golden rule of using oil in a frying pan was up: heat pan, add oil, heat oil, add food.

----------


## lint

http://www.seriouseats.com/2013/04/a...at-my-oil.html

----------


## ercchry

Cast iron, no oil, med temp, don't play with your food... Let it sit and cook, flip halfway when it's been browned enough to release from pan... Continue with life instead of a 5 page thread about food sticking to metal  :ROFL!: 

If you want for easy cleaning take meat out and deglaze pan with some water... Or perhaps some wine and some flour for a nice sauce

Also flax seed oil is the shit for seasoning the pan


The exception to the no oil thing would be if you have a very lean cut of meat... Like chicken breast, for this just give the meat a coating of oil with some spices, not the pan

----------


## Wrinkly

Oh wow! How beyond has "grown up"  :ROFL!:  all this talk of things domestic.....

The best ceramic non-stick pan I have was an impulse buy - in a hurry and needed one so grabbed one in Sobeys. Only $20 and their own brand, "Compliments".....didn't expect much, but it's the best, and has become my "go to" pan  :dunno:  

I have several of the "Green Pan" brand, but found the non-stick to be somewhat short lived. Worth noting that they're not to be used at high temperatures. Maybe that's a contributing factor?...

----------


## ExtraSlow

Bump for one of the best infomercials I've seen in a while. 
https://www.gothamsteel.ca
Online reviews aren't great, so not like I'm buying one, but watching that stuff slide around gave me a strong chef-boner. 

Still hate my "fancy" Zwilling nonstick frying pans. Haven't done much about it. Probably should, since the coating is flaking off in spots . . :Shock:

----------


## dj_rice

Speaking of eggs and omelettes

 :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:

----------


## Strider

Since someone else bumped this anyways

The 2-pack of Heritage The Rock Plus pans are back at Costco after disappearing for 7 months
» Click image for larger version

Mine are still holding up perfectly whether it's crispy fried eggs on high heat serious eats
» Click image for larger version

or slow scrambled eggs, Gordon Ramsay style


I tried making slow scrambled in a stainless steel saucepan once and it was hell to clean after  :Bang Head:

----------


## firebane

LOL those eggs look nasty!

----------


## phreezee

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> *Since someone else bumped this anyways
> 
> The 2-pack of Heritage The Rock Plus pans are back at Costco after disappearing for 7 months
> » Click image for larger version
> *



Bought this over the weekend and used them for sunnyside eggs twice already. Works great!

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by firebane_ 
> *LOL those eggs look nasty!*



This is exactly what I thought when the gf tried making them but I'll never make scrambled eggs any way else again. 

Julia Child's old recipe book we have calls it French scrambled eggs. Put some brie in there then add some avocado spread on toast...heaven on earth man! But you gotta use butter!

Ended up getting a Lodge pan as a Christmas gift and it's amazing. Season it a few times with flax seed oil even when it's brand new. It's pre-seasoned but pretty shitty compared to what it needs to be.

----------


## flipstah

I do the Gordon Ramsay scrambled eggs and they're awesome! 

For stainless steel pans: Boil water with slight dish soap and then drain. Scrub while it's relatively warm.

----------


## 01RedDX

.

----------


## Brent.ff

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *I do the Gordon Ramsay scrambled eggs and they're awesome! 
> *



Pretty much ruins every scrambled egg after you do this once

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by Brent.ff_ 
> *Pretty much ruins every scrambled egg after you do this once*



Yup, I make them a couple weekends a month. So creamy.

This is the MVP america's test kitchen method for soft boiled eggs also, works awesome
http://www.savorysimple.net/perfect-...80249023437500

Ordered the 6.xx" rock pan from amazon to try out as I threw out my old small frypan.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

The Rock pans still have PTFE/PFOA, right? I recall looking at them in my search for a good teflon-free non-stick pan, but I think that's what held me back.

----------


## phreezee

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *The Rock pans still have PTFE/PFOA, right? I recall looking at them in my search for a good teflon-free non-stick pan, but I think that's what held me back.*



I think so, but the surface stands up to scratching/flaking better than regular teflon pans. I basically only use it for eggs and I don't get anywhere near 400F.

I tried a bunch of ceramic pans and they all scratched and stuck within a month or so.

I use cast iron for meats, and SS for sauces and stir frys.

----------


## Quizzes

Picked up The Rock Plus from Costco as well. Induction compatible!  :thumbs up:

----------


## rage2

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *This is exactly what I thought when the gf tried making them but I'll never make scrambled eggs any way else again.*



Just tried making some and holy hell is that shit ever delicious. I didn't notice that this was posted in the non stick pan thread. Or that Strider mentioned how hard it was to clean on a stainless pan. Fuck sake it took twice as long to clean than to cook and eat those eggs.  :ROFL!:

----------


## ercchry

With all that butter and low temp, I'm surprised you had sticking issues... He is using a stainless pot in the video even without issue

----------


## ercchry

Had to try it for myself... Yeah, no sticking... Basically as soon as you see a thin layer building up on the bottom, that's when you take it off the heat, nonstop scrapping basically... Then the creme fresh, or in my case sour cream haha handled any sort of build up left 

I did burn my toast like Gordon though haha

----------


## jwslam

I also tried this yesterday. I disagree.
And yes I also had sticking issues in my stainless pan; as with ercchry I also had a substitute to creme fraiche, I used Japanese mayo (yes there is a difference that makes it Japanese)

This is still the best way to scramble eggs as known by Hongers
» Click image for larger version

----------


## ercchry

I was using a regular old stainless pot... I always knew I was master chef material  :ROFL!: 

Were you guys using a spatula like in the video?

----------


## Brent.ff

> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> *I also tried this yesterday. I disagree.
> And yes I also had sticking issues in my stainless pan; as with ercchry I also had a substitute to creme fraiche, I used Japanese mayo (yes there is a difference that makes it Japanese)
> *



you used mayo instead of creme fraiche (or sour cream) and figured it was equivalent? Gross

----------


## bjstare

> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> *
> This is still the best way to scramble eggs as known by Hongers
> » Click image for larger version*



Care to elaborate for non-Hongers out there?

----------


## ercchry

I thought maybe it was just mayo in name... But it's egg yolk, oil, and vinegar... Yeah, would of been better off with a heavy cream

----------


## rage2

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *I was using a regular old stainless pot... I always knew I was master chef material 
> 
> Were you guys using a spatula like in the video?*



Yea I used a stainless pot and spatula.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> *I also tried this yesterday. I disagree.
> And yes I also had sticking issues in my stainless pan; as with ercchry I also had a substitute to creme fraiche, I used Japanese mayo (yes there is a difference that makes it Japanese)
> 
> This is still the best way to scramble eggs as known by Hongers
> » Click image for larger version*



Looks like corned beef with toast. And no, japanese mayo doesn't equate to sour cream

Eggs and SPAM = winning

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by cjblair_ 
> * Care to elaborate for non-Hongers out there?*






> The British colonial days are long gone, but their influence remained ingrained in the food culture of Hong Kong most evident in cha chaan teng offerings. Corned beef is one such example. Despite its name, there is no corn in it, rather, the beef is cured with coarse-grained rock salt the size of corn kernels, hence the name. In this case, the corned beef came from a can and was stirred with scrambled eggs till the latter was just cooked, resulting in a creamy mixture which is then sandwiched between slices of crustless, fluffy white bread. It was so easy to eat and very hearty, although the filling was a bit too wet and mushy for my liking.



Re: how I did my eggs. It's a texture thing; the HK style is just better hands down. And much easier to eat as the outside holds together while the inside is creamy. I also used a stainless pan and spatula

----------


## msommers

I've found that using a spoon shaped like this makes it easier. They're like $3.

 

It sounds like the heat might be too high or the pan isn't buttered well enough. Think low and slow for these eggs - for several minutes it'll seem like nothing is happening and then slowly they'll start to thicken. And whisk the shit out of the eggs before putting in the pan.

Once I see them start to thicken, I put a little chunk of butter in and that helps stop the cooking process. Taking it off and on the burner seems like a good idea, gonna try that next time.

Generally, here's what JC's original recipe is like.

http://juliachildsrecipes.com/breakf...crambled-eggs/

----------


## flipstah

Yeah. Usually things stick because it's too hot or not enough oil/butter.

----------


## ercchry

I did it the same as Gordon... They're eggs... Don't need much heat. Toast was in the oven on broil, I burned it at about halfway through cooking the eggs. Low and slow. Easy

----------


## Strider

I stir/scrape with a silicone spatula and always end up with a super thin film of egg on the bottom and sides of the pan. Not really sure how more butter helps, as it gets incorporated into the egg as it melts and you stir.

Maybe my silicone spatula is too soft/flexible to do an adequate job of scraping  :dunno:

----------


## msommers

Happens to me too, I think it's just part of it...

----------


## flipstah

Butter cools it down and indirect heat cooks delicate eggs. Patience.

----------


## ercchry

Yeah I mean I have a slight residue on the bottom today... But it's not really a hard to clean build up if that makes sense? I used a different spatula today and it had a slight rounded edge vs the one I used yesterday, there is a difference for sure

----------


## ExtraSlow

Nice little breakfast today. Sausage patties and eggs. Pan was greased and preheated. Here is result. 


Was still tasty. A+, would eat again.

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Nice little breakfast today. Sausage patties and eggs. Pan was greased and preheated. Here is result. 
> 
> 
> Was still tasty. A+, would eat again.*



Is that the "green pan"?

----------


## ercchry

:ROFL!:  how the hell do you do that to a pan?! 

What temp did you have it at?

----------


## flipstah

Too hot

----------


## ExtraSlow

I knew y'all would like that one.

----------


## LadyLuck

I think the best non-stick pans I've used and swear by are the TFAL non-stick pans, I think I paid 40.00 at Costco for a set of 3, never had any sticky issues.

----------


## ercchry

So started with the potatoes... Cut them, soaked in water, dried, sprinkled with flour.... Heated pan to I click below medium with peanut oil.... Stirred in potatoes... Let them sit and get crispy... Added pulled pork, then eventually added eggs... No more oil, no adjustments to temp 

Pics then go... Food removed, deglazing with water, rinse and quick scrub... Like once around the pan with a brush

----------


## sputnik

I bought some commercial kitchen grade non-stick pans from the Real Canadian Wholesale Club this spring and they are REALLY nice.

Thick aluminum pans with a solid non-stick coating.

https://www.wholesaleclub.ca/Non-Foo.../p/20797860_EA

They also have them in 8" and 10" sizes as well.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Just a little update, those shit-ass grey/blue pans I was posting before are gone into the black bin. Have been replaced with cheapo ones. Most recently, a 12" T-fal Fry pan from Wal-mart for $13.97. The surface is so much better. 

Serves me right for trying to use a "good" pan. I'm gong to be using wal-mart pans from now on. Zero sticking, even with less oil. Don't care if they aren't durable, I can buy two a year and still be a long way ahead.

----------


## dj_rice

> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> * 
> Is that the &quot;green pan&quot;?*





I think those are the GreenPans. I have the same ones and mine after 2 years of use, everything sticks to it now. I'm sure if I brought back to Costco now I can get a refund


I ended up buying a bunch of those T-Fal Ceramic Control pans from Sears for $9-10 each. Work good. Cheap. Can buy more if they fail

----------


## J-hop

If you are doing just simple eggs over easy/med/hard (or just fried I guess) i found it helps a ton to take water and pour it around the egg just before one side has finished cooking and you are getting ready to flip. Zero stick on every pan I've used. Seriously changed my life when someone told me that trick haha.

----------


## Brent.ff

Gotta tell ya, those 'Rock' pans have been outstanding for being no stick. Highly recommend

----------


## sdevils15

I will second the Rock pans. Only issue for us is we find the temp gets too hot even when on low.

----------


## vw_rabbit2.5

gotham steel is shit.. infomercials are a bunch of lies!

eggs (with oil) stuck and i have a brown burnt spot on the pan now.

even bacon sticks to it!

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by vw_rabbit2.5_ 
> *gotham steel is shit.. infomercials are a bunch of lies!
> 
> eggs (with oil) stuck and i have a brown burnt spot on the pan now.
> 
> even bacon sticks to it!*



Yeah, I hate those Gotham Steel infomercials. I don't have a pan from them, but it's because I knew just watching it that it was a load of shit, and the reviews online verified that for me.

----------


## msommers

ercchry, how are you not 800lbs by now

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by Brent.ff_ 
> *Gotta tell ya, those 'Rock' pans have been outstanding for being no stick. Highly recommend*



That is what I use and love them. I just have the pack from costco and then a tiny little one from amazon. Work great.

----------


## v2kai

another  :thumbs up:  for 'rock' pans from CT

----------


## ExtraSlow

Necro bump for cheap Canadian tire t-fal pans. I went to these, and I have been happy this whole time. 
On sale for daddy day.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Good prices but I find that T-Fal chips and scratches too easily even with wooden and silicone utensils.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

They won't last forever, but for that price, worth it for many people.

----------


## ExtraSlow

If anyone has some time on thier hands, ready the whole thread. I had expensive pans, and I was unhappy. Now I have cheap pans, and I'm happy. Have had no issues with chipping coating or anything either.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> They won't last forever, but for that price, worth it for many people.



The T-Fal website doesn't say what the coating is. Assuming it is Teflon, eating it adds nothing to the flavour of my dishes and gives me itchy bum. It is also only safe to 175C/350F, frying temp, which is not very high.

This entry level All-Clad 2 piece set is on sale at the bay for $79.99. PFOA-free nonstick coating. Safe to 500F. I have these (have never used the 8" pan and don't need it if anyone wants to buy it from me). It's a lot more durable than the T-Fal (owned a variation a long time ago) and will last much longer. My All Clad D5 non-stick lasted about 4 years. It was still acceptable and could probably drag it out for another year, but you can see the wear. These ones are cheaper so probably 3 years? The T-Fals I had lasted about 9 months each on wooden and silicone utensils, hand washed.

https://www.thebay.com/product/all-c...r=BLACK_SILVER

----------


## hampstor

a bit of a bump.

My ceramic pans are nearing the end of their life (~3-5 years of regular use). One of them is cracked heavily and needs to be replaced while the other one is starting to chip. The non stick pan is the only 'disposable' piece of cookware that we regularly use and maybe it's the west-coast attitude now, but it just feels like a waste to replace it every few years. All of our other cookware should last the rest of our lives being that they are cast iron, ceramic coated cast iron, or stainless steel.

Did some online research and am going to try a carbon steel pan next from Matfer Bourgeat - shipment should be arriving today. Since we currently already use cast iron, i'm not concerned with the extra work required to season and different cleaning needs. Will post an update after i've seasoned it and fry an egg.

Langostina Bianco White Ceramic (old pans): https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/l...-1427092p.html
Matfer Bourgeat Carbon Steel (new pans): https://www.amazon.ca/Matfer-Bourgea...000KEJQJ2?th=1

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I give these as gifts, 100% of the recipients say it's THE best pan they've used:

http://www.willowcreekforge.com/home...age=shop--pans

----------


## killramos

I need that Paella pan in my life

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I need that Paella pan in my life



I believe I heard of him from this site, who knows maybe it was back in this thread year's ago haha.

They're beautiful though, and if you season them to his direction they function flawlessly. Lifetime pans.

----------


## SJW

If you guys wanna clean these pans make a paste out of baking soda and scrub em with that. All that black shit will come off but you'll end up tossing those pans for cheapie ones anyway so forget what I say.

----------


## Disoblige

How do you guys store these carbon steel pans? If they're supposed to stay seasoned and you cannot wash them with more than just hot water, don't they stink or get that rancid oil smell over time?

That is one thing that is stopping me from transitioning from non-stick.

----------


## spike98

> How do you guys store these carbon steel pans? If they're supposed to stay seasoned and you cannot wash them with more than just hot water, don't they stink or get that rancid oil smell over time?
> 
> That is one thing that is stopping me from transitioning from non-stick.



My wife is terrible with scratching the coating off of the cheap pans. Bought her a set of "The Rock" pans and they are amazing. Stand up to her metal utensils and are very non-stick. Year 3 and going strong. Go on sale a crappy tire every once and a while.

----------


## Disoblige

> My wife is terrible with scratching the coating off of the cheap pans. Bought her a set of "The Rock" pans and they are amazing. Stand up to her metal utensils and are very non-stick. Year 3 and going strong. Go on sale a crappy tire every once and a while.



I have a couple rock pans as well, they're good but still have a non-stick coating. I got a carbon steel wok but it's a fucking pan in the ass to maintain unless you use it every day or hang your pans in the air so they don't get your drawers all smelly or dirty.

----------


## hampstor

I currently use a small amount of soap when i'm cleaning cast iron (seasoned with flax seed oil). I expect if I season carbon steel the same way i'll end up cleaning the same way... famous last words maybe.

----------


## vengie

Didn't read thread.
Just here to plug "Rock" pans.

The end.

----------


## sabad66

I'm still really happy with the All-Clad nonstick set posted above. We use at least one of the two literally every day. Don't think i'd pay full price for it, but for the sale price it was def worth it and would recommend.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

One thing I have noticed is the unhealthier butters/oils like butter, margarine, or PAM spray seem to be better for priming the pan than things like avocado oil or olive oil.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

We've been using the dark red colored Paderno non stick pans from Canadian Tire for years, can get a decent sized pan for ~$20ish throughout the year.

Good non stick and cheap enough to replace when they've reached end of life/scraped up.

----------


## vengie

> One thing I have noticed is the unhealthier butters/oils like butter, margarine, or PAM spray seem to be better for priming the pan than things like avocado oil or olive oil.



I mean I'm no rocket-scientist-EIT, but does this really surprise you?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Pam spray is awful. I hate spray fats. Scoop or pour it on like a man.

----------


## hampstor

Got my matfer bourgeat pans and seasoned one last night. I did 7 layers using flaxseed oil, stove top method. Took a lot longer than I had planned - just over 2.5 hours in total. Fried an egg over medium using butter and I'm happy with the outcome. A little bit stuck but not enough and I was able to flip and cook my egg just fine. Cleaned with hot water and a drop of soap after and the bits of egg came off easily. Overall I'm happy with the outcome. I haven't re-oil it yet so we shall see how long the seasoning lasts.

Raw unseasoned pan:


Aftermath of 1 egg over medium


Going to season the second pan tonight using the same method

----------


## ExtraSlow

Still sticking with the cheap non-stick. T-fal Viva heat mastery at 80% off from the triangle store. Replaced my 30cm cook and serve casserole. Can you tell which is the new one?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Nobody cares anymore, but since beyond is basically my personal diary I thought I would mention that I replaced my cheap t-fal 9" fry pan with a 75% off heritage the rock (say it in Sean Connery's voice) 10% pan from tirangie store, and paid with triangle points.

----------


## vengie

Win. 
Rock pans are the best pans.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

We care.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Pam spray is awful. I hate spray fats. Scoop or pour it on like a man.



The world needs a fat dispenser that is like a deodorant stick. Twist, apply to pan, put food in pan.

----------


## vengie

Just use grapeseed oil. 
It's delicious, high heat and healthy fat. 

Triple win.

----------


## msommers

Avocado is a better choice

----------


## suntan

> Pam spray is awful. I hate spray fats. Scoop or pour it on like a man.



It’s the lecithin. It burns. Kirkland spray is 100% oil. Same with Pam’s BBQ spray.

----------


## mr2mike

Only pan but I also use butter or avocado's oil.
Not risking it for a 2 second move.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The thing that's great about these threads is the fact that you get good, accurate advice for problems you had several years ago.
I have a jar of bacon fat now. Life is better

----------


## raceman6135

> Nobody cares anymore, but since beyond is basically my personal diary I thought I would mention that I replaced my cheap t-fal 9" fry pan with a 75% off heritage the rock (say it in Sean Connery's voice) 10% pan from tirangie store, and paid with triangle points.



The wife unit and I just picked up a couple of these. Anxious to try them out.

And ditto on grapeseed oil. Tasty and fairly budget-friendly from Costco.

----------

